# Fragrance oil calculator?



## tracey11474 (Feb 16, 2010)

Please forgive me if I am posting this in the wrong place. Is there a general calculator to help me figure our how much FO to add to my soap? I've bought FO from WSP. Do I go by the percentages on the individual FO bottles?
 So if I need to add 1% and I'm making 24 oz. of soap do I add .24 oz. to the batch?


----------



## tracey11474 (Feb 16, 2010)

tracey11474 said:
			
		

> Please forgive me if I am posting this in the wrong place. Is there a general calculator to help me figure our how much FO to add to my soap? I've bought FO from WSP. Do I go by the percentages on the individual FO bottles?
> So if I need to add 1% and I'm making 24 oz. of soap do I add .24 oz. to the batch?


Ok...so I found this one http://www.thesage.com/calcs/index.html
but I didn't order my FO from them...do you think they are on par with WSP??


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 17, 2010)

There's a couple tools on WSP that can help you.  In the library is a % conversion chart, and also on their homepage on the left side are 2 different calculators.  They are like my bibles.  haha
hope that helps!


----------



## honor435 (Feb 18, 2010)

.7-1 ounce per lb of oils, i always do 1 oz per lb, unless im doing hp, then its half of that.


----------

